# What's in your EDC (Every Day Carry)?



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

This was a thread I assumed would already be here, and maybe I'm just not using the search feature well enough (Admins feel free to move this post if a thread already exists).

What do you wake up every day and tuck in your pockets before leaving home? 
There are a lot of youtube videos out there reviewing gear for people's EDC kit. It ranges from the boring, like what type of wallet people carry, all the way up to some pretty intense Maxpedition carriers that people strap on their belt with a mini survival kit in it. 
For me I tend to keep to items that increase my daily quality of life and help mitigate minor inconveniences or make my day easier. Plus of course there are the big ones for when things really go south.

Here's my list with a brief explanation of why I chose each item:









CRKT M16-14ZSF - It's a decently cheap pocket knife but it stays pretty sharp and I love the opening mechanism. The little nub catches on your pocket as you draw it and flips it open for you. Also the nubs keep your hand from sliding up onto the blade when it is open.

POWERTAC E5 - I never understood EDC flashlights until this Christmas. I just never thought it would be all that useful, then I got a cheap "tactical" flashlight as a gift. Well not wanting to offend the person that gave it I carried it around for a week and was amazed by how much I actually used it! The cheap one died on me after about 3 weeks of constant use so I found this little gem at a local gun show. So far I've beat the heck out of it and it still holds up great. Also it uses rechargeable 18650 batteries, same as my electronic cigarette, so I always have a few spare charged ones on me if it dies.

GERBER Artifact key chain tool - This thing is a godsend when it comes to keeping your EDC knife in good shape. Think about everything you do with your knife that it isn't made for. You pry things with it, you turn screws with it, and since you cut with it all the time it's never razor sharp when you really need it to be. This thing is a little pry bar with a bottle opener, screw drivers, and a replaceable x-acto blade. I keep a 10-pack of blades in my car and just switch it out whenever I think about it so it's always razor sharp. Instead of keeping my keys on a ring I just stuck a little bolt through the hole and put my keys on the bolt too, with a nut loctited on the back end. It kind of turned my keys into a little swiss army knife and keeps them from jingling in my pocket. The car key is separate depending on which vehicle I'm driving that day. I'm still looking for a way to tuck a $100 bill into something and attach it to this so if I ever lose my wallet I'll still have some emergency cash. Any suggestions?

RUGER SR9 in Wild Bill's concealment IWB holster - The SR9 is the slimmest double stack 9mm on the market and in this holster you barely notice you're wearing it. With a full magazine and 1 in the chamber I've got 18rnds of Federal HST on tap, and the 2 spare mags in my GHB bring that number up to 52. As a side note I just want to point out that when Ruger did the safety recall on this pistol their customer service made me a life long customer. They sent a courier to my house at 7pm because that was what was most convenient for me. I got my pistol back 6 days later with a free spare magazine, a hat, and a t-shirt.

I guess I would suggest everybody try out carrying a flashlight for a week and you'll probably be pleasantly surprised. And the Gerber Artifact seems like a no brainer to me since you can get them on amazon for just a couple bucks. What do you guys carry and why? I'm always open to new suggestions.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice post.

As for me: phone, knife, gun, flashlight, wallet, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Phone, knife, pistol, wallet, spare magazine, watch.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Taurus 709 Slim on my belt. In a bag tossed behind the seat there are two extra mags, a lock blade, a headlight style flashlight, and one of those little battery packs and the chord so I can charge my phone and tablet if the need arises.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Phone, gerber folder, handgun(one or another, situation dependent), spare mags, 5 days of critical meds.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

This is a timely question for me. After the incident in Penn Station I am completely re-evaluating what I carry. I was previously carrying a backpack and could carry all the gear I thought necessary to get out of NYC in an emergency. Note that a normal round trip by train takes me about 1 hour 45 minutes each way. Now I need to get rid of the backpack as I refuse to be searched if I can avoid it, so I need to shrink what I carry. At first I was hoping to get everything that I wanted into my pockets. After consideration that just isn't going to work as I need to carry some water on that long of a commute. The water is heavy and bulky and it really is critical. I'm going to wind up with something much smaller than the backpack slung over one shoulder, primarily for the water, but probably will toss in a few other things as well. I'm not at all sure what I will wind up with when this is done.

I am curious as to anyone else's practice who doesn't use a car to commute and needs to have everything on their person.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Diver said:


> This is a timely question for me. After the incident in Penn Station I am completely re-evaluating what I carry. I was previously carrying a backpack and could carry all the gear I thought necessary to get out of NYC in an emergency. Note that a normal round trip by train takes me about 1 hour 45 minutes each way. Now I need to get rid of the backpack as I refuse to be searched if I can avoid it, so I need to shrink what I carry. At first I was hoping to get everything that I wanted into my pockets. After consideration that just isn't going to work as I need to carry some water on that long of a commute. The water is heavy and bulky and it really is critical. I'm going to wind up with something much smaller than the backpack slung over one shoulder, primarily for the water, but probably will toss in a few other things as well. I'm not at all sure what I will wind up with when this is done.
> 
> I am curious as to anyone else's practice who doesn't use a car to commute and needs to have everything on their person.


Based on principle, it might not be your most favorite solution, but why not create a searchable bag? It will take the pressure off of the items that you might want to put in your pockets.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Keys wallet phone knife. And if I'm headed out where I'll feel the need, my .357 snubby.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Tungsten carbide Watch
Very thin Wallet
Windows Phone
Car key
SOG Twitch (varies often)
Keys with a work and personal encrypted flashdrives and the incredibly handy Leatherman Squirt

Weekdays:
Taurus 738 + Extra Mag

Weekends:
XDs + Extra mag

Occasionally:
Glock 19, Beretta Nano


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

90% of the time a NAA mini revolver. The other 10% the mighty boot and I don't have a ccw.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Kahr PW9, Maxpedition slim wallet, Cree flashlight, S&W folder, Casio Pathfinder watch, iPhone. Im suprised how often I use my flashlight. I cant imagine not having one on me at all times.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a kit in the trunk. It has many of the basics already mentioned other than a firearm which would be on my person.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All the time Kershaw folding knife and Streamlight small flashlight. 

Cold in winter, heavy jacket. M&P 9 compact in coat pocket and extra mag.

Spring and Fall light jacket. M&P 360 357 mag with laser. In light jacket pocket with strip clip for extra rounds..

Summer heat. Kahr P380 in wallet holster in back pocket of my pants with mag.

Around the property/farm Glock 20 10mm in a Blackhawk retention holster. Soon to be a Glock 40 10mm once I can get one.

Of course some extra goodies in all the vehicles.


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

Watch, phone, knife, keys, flashlight, wallet, and last but not least my gun. I will be ordering one of those key chain tools ASAP so I will stop messing my knife up


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Just keepin' it simple.









Flashlight: bought a 3-pack of Duracell 300 lumen lights go $14.
One on my lunch box or jacket 
One on the night stand
One in the tool box.

Knife: Kershaw Cryo. 
Like it so much I may get the Cryo 2.
CCW: Ruger SR9c in a panther concealment holster.

Paracord bracelet = 9ft. I make my own and have actually used two them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine varies but here is the core of my EDC when I'm off work.

Streamlight stylus pro

Spyderco PM2

Leatherman Wave

Small pry bar

Bic

The wave and pry bar ride in a belt sheath. Not pictured is my sidearm, that depends on how I'm dressed. I also have about 10 feet of paracord on my keys.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Based on principle, it might not be your most favorite solution, but why not create a searchable bag? It will take the pressure off of the items that you might want to put in your pockets.


There is nothing illegal on me now. I simply object to unconstitutional searches. Being searched by a bunch of thugs in violation of my rights just raises my blood pressure. However, I think what I am going to wind up with is a small bag that has mostly water and is as inconspicuous as possible, while carrying the items I need if another 9/11 scale disaster occurs. I am thinking I can probably get everything I need into something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q9BH09S...UTF8&colid=3YNVJE2TB4EW&coliid=I2POCUZS5SLLPM

I would swap the water bottles shown for ordinary disposable water bottles, cheap, boring. It is far smaller than a backpack and has a shoulder strap to keep my hands free without the two shoulder straps of a backpack to make it the dreaded "backpack" that draws a gang attack from NYPD.

At least that is my hope.

I'm also still working on getting more into my pockets.

So far I don't see anyone with water, food or a few other items I feel I need, on their person.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Just keepin' it simple.
> 
> View attachment 10646
> 
> ...


Paracord is one of those things you wonder how you got on without it once you see how useful it really is


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I have a kit in the trunk. It has many of the basics already mentioned other than a firearm which would be on my person.


I've got an extensive GHB in the trunk that would allow me to camp in the car for a few days or alternatively start the trek home if I thought that was the proper response. My issues are really what is on my person when I don't have the benefit of the car nearby.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Diver said:


> There is nothing illegal on me now. I simply object to unconstitutional searches. Being searched by a bunch of thugs in violation of my rights just raises my blood pressure. However, I think what I am going to wind up with is a small bag that has mostly water and is as inconspicuous as possible, while carrying the items I need if another 9/11 scale disaster occurs. I am thinking I can probably get everything I need into something like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q9BH09S...UTF8&colid=3YNVJE2TB4EW&coliid=I2POCUZS5SLLPM
> 
> ...


Lunchboxes don't hold up well to edc. At least not the cheapos. I used to carry one everyday for work. I switched to a backpack. Some guys at work switched over to soft tackleboxes and they hold up much better. Plus they are more organized. Bonus is they are fairly innocent looking.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Fenix E25 - Durable medium sized AA powered torch. I have tons of AA rechargeable batteries so I always have some ready to go. 260 Max lumens is nice too.

Spyderco Tenacious - Sharp, easily deployed, takes a good edge... lots of great reviews on this knife. Amazing knife at it's price point. 

S&W Shield 9 - Thin, small enough for lots of carry options. A pleasure to shoot, too. 

Kabar LDK - Absolutely tiny knife but wickedly sharp and pointy. A last resort for sure, but a fun conversation piece for mundane opening tasks too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Lunchboxes don't hold up well to edc. At least not the cheapos. I used to carry one everyday for work. I switched to a backpack. Some guys at work switched over to soft tackleboxes and they hold up much better. Plus they are more organized. Bonus is they are fairly innocent looking.
> 
> View attachment 10650


I'll check them out online. I kind of liked the one I had linked because of the exterior water bottle holders. Water is my biggest challenge. I want a minimum of 24 oz of water on me.


----------



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

Glad to see so much interest. I guess I should also add that I'm careful to only wear belts that are strong and infinitely adjustable so they can double as a tourniquet. I also always have my wallet and phone with me, but they are just a regular wallet and phone, nothing to review there lol.

I also have a GHB in my trunk, and my other half has one in her trunk. Each tailored to our specific needs and skills. I'll try to get a list and some pictures of my GHB posted soon but it's pretty extensive so it'll take a while.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Nothing personal, but I will not list or give out such information...JM2C


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I ended up with a maxpedition jumbo versipack after going through 2 other bags that just didn't hold up. I started watching reviews and price checking. got one for 89 to my door. It was a little smaller than I had imagined, but at the same time the rethink on what I really needed was refreshing. It goes pretty much everywhere I do, and I use the stuff in it most every day. It is just another item i consider to be a prepper tool, a one day get home, give me what i need when i need it tool. And it fits that daily need well. Tools, protection, shelter, food, water, communication.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Nothing personal, but I will not list or give out such information...JM2C


Quite alright. We each have our limits.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. It has me rethinking my EDC items. I generally just carry a cheap folding knife in addition to my Para 1911 Expert Commander. I have thought about adding a flashlight, but have never done so, as I think about it being too bulky. Now, I am considering adding a better knife, and getting a spare mag/flashlight holster. Any suggestions?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry my Kershaw Thermite, (Good knife for the price point ) S&W sheild 9mm plus spare mag in my GHB. ( I love the Shield. Highly concealable and really fun to shoot.) I spend my life in my truck so I have an extensive GHB. I have a couple of tactical flashlights in the truck and in my GHB. Keys, wallet, Iphone, are always with me. I am also thinking of adding the AR-7 Henry survival rifle to the truck. Anyone have one of these?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> Thanks for this thread. It has me rethinking my EDC items. I generally just carry a cheap folding knife in addition to my Para 1911 Expert Commander. I have thought about adding a flashlight, but have never done so, as I think about it being too bulky. Now, I am considering adding a better knife, and getting a spare mag/flashlight holster. Any suggestions?


If you find a flashlight too bulky, go for a smaller one. I have a tiny flashlight on my keychain. I use it all the time.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I carry my Kershaw Thermite, (Good knife for the price point ) S&W sheild 9mm plus spare mag in my GHB. ( I love the Shield. Highly concealable and really fun to shoot.) I spend my life in my truck so I have an extensive GHB. I have a couple of tactical flashlights in the truck and in my GHB. Keys, wallet, Iphone, are always with me. I am also thinking of adding the AR-7 Henry survival rifle to the truck. Anyone have one of these?


Try this thread:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...y-s-gun-review-henry-ar-7-survival-rifle.html


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

Phone (shitty brick one) ,buck batam knife,keys,lighter,paracord bracelet, (sometimes) Glock 23, second spare magazine. I hope you like my EDC ~GenDonnellan


----------



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

The POWERTAC E5 is actually smaller than my knife, and has a pocket clip on it. If you're thinking about adding an EDC flashlight pick up a $3 LED mini light at autozone that has a clip on it and see how much you use it. If you find it as useful as I did you're best off skipping the $20-30 and cheaper lights and going straight for a good one. I went from a $5 "tactical" light straight to the E5 which I got for around $60 at a local gun show. Seeing the video of the salesman shooting his with 00 buck from 10 yards away then being able to hold it in my hand and see that it still worked perfectly was a pretty neat sales trick lol.

I don't really like having things on my belt unless I'm in a work uniform so I just keep my knife clipped to the inside of my right pocket and my flashlight clipped to the inside of my left one. This lets me draw both in a hurry if I needed to. My electronic cigarette (Also larger than the flashlight), 2 spare 18650 batteries, and a vial of e-cig juice to refill it still fit easily in my left pocket without anything being too hard to get out. My right pocket has the knife, my keychain tool with keys, and my separate vehicle key fob. Attaching the keys to the tool with a bolt and a couple washers really helped unclutter my pocket and makes drawing the tool easy enough that I use it more often than my knife, so the knife is pretty much only there for large cutting jobs and stays nice and sharp. Back right pocket holds my wallet and back left holds my phone in an otterbox case. There's enough room left in my left pocket that I can move my phone up there if I need to and put my 2 spare magazines in my back left inside a double mag pouch.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

about the only thing I carry extra in my vehicle is a first aid bag( a small shoulder that I put together), and a couple bottles of water -it the winter a wool blanket and propane heater made for inside vehicles called the survival cat- they don't make it anymore and I am glad I got one used several times deer hunting.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I carry my Kershaw Thermite, (Good knife for the price point ) S&W sheild 9mm plus spare mag in my GHB. ( I love the Shield. Highly concealable and really fun to shoot.) I spend my life in my truck so I have an extensive GHB. I have a couple of tactical flashlights in the truck and in my GHB. Keys, wallet, Iphone, are always with me. I am also thinking of adding the AR-7 Henry survival rifle to the truck. Anyone have one of these?


I do not but Saltys review my research and my pack gun addiction have it on my short list.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> about the only thing I carry extra in my vehicle is a first aid bag( a small shoulder that I put together), and a couple bottles of water -it the winter a wool blanket and propane heater made for inside vehicles called the survival cat- they don't make it anymore and I am glad I got one used several times deer hunting.


I have to laugh a little. Like you, we carry the first aid kit, but everything else is to stay cool and plenty of water.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's changed only marginally since this, but here's mine:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ear-mods-accessories/10707-kau-s-edc-bag.html


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My EDC varies but right now front pockets a 9MM, 40SW, or 45ACP. I carry 2 of the same pistol and an extended mag or 2 that will fit either.
I carry a SOG Flash 2 knife, a Cree flashlight, and a nice eye poking tactical pen. 

I keep a backpack in the car/truck with food/water/and basic medical supplies, fire extinguisher , blanket, and a larger knife or bayonet,


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

This is my EDC
Heritage Rough Rider 22 Mag
Marlin spring assist folding knife(cheap-o but tough)
lighter
small compass
Everstrike match
Survival life wallet knife
Pelican 2350 flashlight








Not pictured paracord bracelet and boot laces


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I plan to add this to my workplace EDC ( aka nerdpack)


----------



## SurvivingMike (Apr 9, 2015)

somohick said:


> This is my EDC
> Heritage Rough Rider 22 Mag
> Marlin spring assist folding knife(cheap-o but tough)
> lighter
> ...


Is the little metal tube on your keychain the everstrike match?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I carry my Kershaw Thermite, (Good knife for the price point ) S&W sheild 9mm plus spare mag in my GHB. ( I love the Shield. Highly concealable and really fun to shoot.) I spend my life in my truck so I have an extensive GHB. I have a couple of tactical flashlights in the truck and in my GHB. Keys, wallet, Iphone, are always with me. I am also thinking of adding the AR-7 Henry survival rifle to the truck. Anyone have one of these?


I have the Henry AR-7 and it shoots just fine and I have never had any FTF/FTE with it. I was putting it together a few months ago and the assembly pin and nut in the stock sheared off! I'm sure if I send it back to Henry they'll fix it or send me a new internal pin and nut and I'll fix it. For now I found a fix for it in my parts and will just leave it assembled. Cool little rifle!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

My EDC so far, is:
- leatherman multitool on belt
- about 6 feet of paracord wrapped around my watch strap
- my phone( flashlight and communications )
- a very poorly thought out Altoids tin that includes a mini pharmacy, a lighter,

my jacket and or pants usually has a folding knife in it.

My truck has:
a tarp,twine, tie down straps,
full set of hand tools, electrical tape, duct tape,
insulated rain jacket, work boots
a power module capable of boosting my truck, booster cables. air compressor
usb charger, 
flashlight, and spare batteries
work gloves, wet wipes,
binoculars
first aid kit
walking pole with compass, whistle, and thermometer. and bicycle headlight

I have an oversized camera bag that I sometimes use as a lunch bag, I'm thinking about building it into a grab bag EDC that I leave at work.

Also, I packed a carry on sized luggage bag for my wife's vehicle. It's quite extensive, includes food, water, cash. I plan to repack and improve upon it every 6 months or so.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I forgot to add one ding-bat


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I forgot to add one ding-bat


I never leave home without one.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

As I stated in an earlier post, I was intrigued by this thread to add a small flashlight to my edc. I also broke out a better pocket knife. I bought a $15 Nebo Redline OC. Runs on one AA battery. 200 lumens. Figured I would try it out before I dropped $100 on a surefire, streamlight or Fenix.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a great assemblage. Like the Toyoter emblem on the key. You are obviously a connoisseur of fine motor vehicles. I aint walking around with any cocked and locked 1911 clones stuck down in my pants..thanks anyway. Hey get you a little flashlight that hooks direct to a 9 volt battery. Got one last Christmas and it works amazingly well.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks bigwheel, but carrying the 1911 any other way would be a sacrilege, right?


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

By the way, I LOVE my 4Runner!


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

Ruger p97-dc 45 auto with extra mag, Gerber multi-tool, Stinger flashlight, tactical folder with seat-belt cutter and glass-breaker and my keychain has a p-38 and a small magnesium fire-starter on it


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I like Toyota too until I have to work on one.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

M&P shield .40 cal. Upgraded from the Uncle Mike's to an Alien Gear Cloak Tuck 2.0 a few months ago. Also swapped out my Gerber tanto point for a spring assisted karambit


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Cold Steel Ti-Lite I love it!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Also swapped out my Gerber tanto point for a spring assisted karambit


I'm a karambit fan... I need details!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice. What is the litltle key looking thing between the gun and knife?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I've discovered karambit folders seem to require a lot more maintenance than any other knife I've used, but I really like their combat application.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Very nice. What is the litltle key looking thing between the gun and knife?


That is a handcuff key that fits on the belt loop. It for in case I am illegally detained, or cuffed post SHTF
http://tihk.co/pages/tihk-handcuff-...8_riClAkJPXkFRrUFcYy3m7d9_AH3HpuKeRoCbknw_wcB


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can't tell about the second one in your pic, Jake, but where does the pocket clip attach?

I keep looking for one that has the clip attached at the finger hole end for quicker deployment to proper grip, but only the high dollar ones have it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> That is a handcuff key that fits on the belt loop. It for in case I am illegally detained, or cuffed post SHTF
> TIHK Universal Handcuff Key


Gotcha smart thinking. Good luck on hitting the little hole with hands behind the back. I never could quite get the hang of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the time my Ruger SR9C with the 10 round mag in it. Nothing more. I do at times carry a smaller .38 bodyguard revolver.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Can't tell about the second one in your pic, Jake, but where does the pocket clip attach?
> 
> I keep looking for one that has the clip attached at the finger hole end for quicker deployment to proper grip, but only the high dollar ones have it.


Same place as the one you can see. I'm hoping to get some shop time to modify both of them.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha smart thinking. Good luck on hitting the little hole with hands behind the back. I never could quite get the hang of it.


I've been practicing that kind of stuff since I was a kid. It's easier with a paperclip, but they can be harder to find. I actually gave a demonstration to my security company for their awareness/protection.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had an old outlaw biker down in S. Texas who could hand em back to you in about 30 secs. He used a bobby pin seems like.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Had an old outlaw biker down in S. Texas who could hand em back to you in about 30 secs. He used a bobby pin seems like.


There are several methods. The lock itself is just a flap that has to be lifted. Some cuffs, older ones can be shimmed. Depends on whether or not they are double locking. Easy way to tell is to try and tighten them. If they tighten they aren't double locked. If not, you need to pick the keyhole


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Keys and picks can easily be concealed in accessible locations, including watch bands, bracelets, belts, belt loops etc. Most will be missed in a patdown.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Off duty:

Watch
Wallet
Key chain on a mini-carabiner
Spiderco Liberty folder
Phone
Occasionally a pair of medical gloves
Pen

On duty:
All of the above and also,
Work pager
Letherman Raptor Trauma sheers
Paramedic quick reference flip book
Spare gloves
Chest pain pack
Respiratory pack
Flashlight

In the future:
After I pass a CCW class, M&P Shield 9mm


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> In the future:
> After I pass a CCW class, M&P Shield 9mm


I carry (personal weapon, not duty weapon) a shield as well, .40 cal though. I love it, but for ammo prices, and ease of use, 9mm might have been a better choice. I wish I could find someone to trade 1 for 1 with.


----------

